# PeakSeedsBC



## stoneylove

Just wanted to give a quick review of my buying experience w/PeakSeedsBC. Put money in the mail on 9/16 and seeds arrived on 9/27. 11 days, including a sunday, seems pretty good. Packaging was very discrete to the upper midwest USA. They sent 2 freebies of each strain, 24 beans total. 8 germed and 1 didnt make it.

Also, MODS, pasted below is a link from TBG's sticky "A List of Seedbanks..." to the MP users seedbank ratings. On this list PeakSeeds gets 4 stars. The problem is the link for peakseeds takes you to the ripoff site. The correct site is peakseedsbc.com. Greenmans has the correct link or I may have been SOL. 



http://www.marijuanapassion.com/MarijuanaSeedbankRating.php


----------



## orstalk

//


----------



## orstalk

//


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT

*I'll see what we can do about it.  *


			
				stoneylove said:
			
		

> Just wanted to give a quick review of my buying experience w/PeakSeedsBC. Put money in the mail on 9/16 and seeds arrived on 9/27. 11 days, including a sunday, seems pretty good. Packaging was very discrete to the upper midwest USA. They sent 2 freebies of each strain, 24 beans total. 8 germed and 1 didnt make it.
> 
> Also, MODS, pasted below is a link from TBG's sticky "A List of Seedbanks..." to the MP users seedbank ratings. On this list PeakSeeds gets 4 stars. The problem is the link for peakseeds takes you to the ripoff site. The correct site is peakseedsbc.com. Greenmans has the correct link or I may have been SOL.
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.marijuanapassion.com/MarijuanaSeedbankRating.php


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT

*When i click your link it brings me to a different site. Now if i use the one in the seedback ratings it brings me to the right site. Where did you get that link? Ok here is the link to the seed bank ratings. http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=1594 If you click on the link i provided it will bring you to the seed bank ratings. Then click monthly ratings. Stroll down to peak seeds and bam your at the correct site. *


----------



## Weezy

The correct site is peakseedsbc not peakseeds...It says on the real business's website (peakseedsbc) that they had nothing but problems with their old server (which was peakseeds, where they WERE at before) and so they moved from peakseeds to peakseedsbc.  Now the site that is still up on peakseeds is someone who is trying to capitalize on this moving of their site.  Especially since PeakSeedsBC only accepts cash or blank international money orders...and it doesn't help that the fake site darn near copies the real seed companies web layout...

All this can be explained on the FAQS section at Peak Seeds BC website


----------



## stoneylove

THE BROTHER'S GRUNT said:
			
		

> *When i click your link it brings me to a different site. Now if i use the one in the seedback ratings it brings me to the right site. Where did you get that link? Ok here is the link to the seed bank ratings. http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=1594 If you click on the link i provided it will bring you to the seed bank ratings. Then click monthly ratings. Stroll down to peak seeds and bam your at the correct site. *



TBG, the link you provided here is to your thread "A list of seedbanks..."  Your first post in that thread has a link to the Greenmans page, very helpful. The eighth (8th) post in that thread is by "MarPassion" and includes a link to a list of seedbanks rated by MP users (this is the link in my original post). On that list peakseeds gets 4 stars, but the link takes you to peakseeds.com, the ripoff site. As weezy said, the FAQ at peakseedsbc.com explains the ripoff site.

And your NB grow was the inspiration for the purchase. Its like you gave me a little instruction manual for my girls and gives me a great comparison to see how I'm doing.


----------



## orstalk

why would this forum link to the scam site?


----------



## orstalk

believe it or not, I actually received from the "scam website."

Will they be legit strains? I'll have to wait and see.


----------



## Disco94

Does anybody know where to get that Red Rock Bud x AK 47 or Nuclear Peak tho?  Looks mighty tasty but I am thinking a fake... just like the site?


----------



## orstalk

Disco94 said:
			
		

> Does anybody know where to get that Red Rock Bud x AK 47 or Nuclear Peak tho?  Looks mighty tasty but I am thinking a fake... just like the site?



I was also thinking that.

I am skeptical about whether or not I received the strains I bought.

There's only one way to find out. I will keep you all posted in the coming months.


----------



## orstalk

Does anyone know any more information?

I've scoured the internet reading everything I could.

I can't figure out if when people are praising peakseeds, they are talking about peakseeds or peakseedsbc

Some people say it's a scam...but I received the beans.

I won't be able to try them out for a while, and well, I'm just trying to figure this all out. I feel dumb for getting duped.


----------



## slowmo77

if you got seeds maybe they're for real. give them a chance before you worry and make form your own opinion and let us know if its for real. good luck


----------



## orstalk

I suppose you are right. I will not worry about it. Thanks

It reminds me of this band back in the 60's that named their band something 'close' to the beatles, like the battles, for instance,
so that when you went to the record shop and the beatles were sold out, there was the battles...

weird psychology.


----------



## Disco94

After 24 hours of looking at it I want the Red Rock Bud even more now!


----------



## orstalk

I don't understand how the SD IBL can be significantly cheaper than anywhere else on the net.

That red rock looks amazingly delicious!

I wish I would have done more research before hand.

I am loving this learning process, regardless.


----------



## Disco94

orstalk said:
			
		

> I am loving this learning process, regardless.



It never ends...


----------



## stoneylove

Orstalk, make sure to keep us updated on whether those seeds were any good or not. Mine are growing as I type.


----------



## orstalk

stoneylove said:
			
		

> Orstalk, make sure to keep us updated on whether those seeds were any good or not. Mine are growing as I type.



Most definitely, it will be about a month, I plan on doing a journal with you guys as it will be my first grow.

P.s. Did you get your seeds from peak or peakbc?

I got mine from peak. What strain are you working with?


----------



## Disco94

After seeing TBG's success with Northern Berry I am gonna take a stab at em.  Going to be ordering 10 from PeakseedsBC and about another 20 fem. seeds from Attitude in the next few days, just gotta figure out how to finance it.


----------



## stoneylove

orstalk said:
			
		

> Most definitely, it will be about a month, I plan on doing a journal with you guys as it will be my first grow.
> 
> P.s. Did you get your seeds from peak or peakbc?
> 
> I got mine from peak. What strain are you working with?



Got mine from PSBC. 1 pack each of northernberry and skunkberry, they threw in 2 freebies of each. I dont remember seeing any grows on here of skunkberry so I'm excited to see how it goes. :hubba:

And TBG's northernberry grow was very impressive. Gives me something to shoot for.


----------



## Disco94

stoneylove said:
			
		

> And TBG's northernberry grow was very impressive. Gives me something to shoot for.



Same reason I bought some.


----------



## Weezy

I ordered some NorthernBerry on October 8th...still have not gotten them.  I have been in contact with them and it hasn't been the greatest but at least they have contacted me back I guess. 

 When I sent an e-mail asking about them a week ago they thought I lived in a totally different state from what my information in the e-mail stated...

I have e-mailed them some more so we will see how this turns out...its been 6 weeks since I sent in an order and I am getting a little impatient. 

 On the bright side, I still feel like a schoolgirl everytime the mailman comes though...I guess that is a plus.  Even though I see TBG's NB grow pics everytime I reach this site...


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT

*That sucks Weezy. I never seen anyone have problems with Peak. Maybe something got mixed up. Like ya said atleast they are staying in touch with ya. Keep after them i'm sure you'll get them.  Be sure and let us know how ya make out.  *


----------



## Weezy

Yeah, I know man... all I have seen and heard is great news.  I remember reading where someone got their order 34 days after they sent it and I thought to myself that will not be me...it couldn't be.  But anyways I am confident in them based on everyone else's experiences and feel that my order could be that one extreme outlier...

It should all work out in the end, I just hope I get some fresh beans.  I am eager to edit my previous post and am eager to play around with their genetics.  I remember getting BCSC NL #5 from marc emery back in the day and absolutely loved those plants.  I hope for the same genetics as I got around 5+ years ago


----------



## stoneylove

Too bad to hear weezy. Havent heard anything bad about them before so I would guess that this will turn out alright. Did you give them the wrong address to ship to? Stoners do some dumb things sometimes. GL


----------



## Weezy

Nope, I did nothing wrong.  I double/triple checked my order and even typed it and printed it all because I didn't want anything wrong to happen... I also stated my address correctly in my e-mail.  When I got a response back they (PeakSeeds BC) stated that it "takes awhile to send them to FL, keep an eye open"...when I clearly stated that I live in a totally different part of the country.  I read it, replied that I lived in a state not even close to Florida and thought the same as you stoneyL...they must have been high as balls and misread my e-mail.  I just laughed about it but hopefully everything will turn out alright.  I'm just curious if I should put a claim on my money order yet...


----------



## Weezy

Alright, I get an e-mail back from Peak saying that my order was shipped the third week in October.  I haven't received the order personally but I am only able to get the mail from the actual mailbox only 2-3 days out of any given week.  I believe that possibly my order came through but am not positive.  What I believe happened is my roommate mistakenly threw away my mail because they have opened up other mail of mine and also threw others away...  One time I got an opened green dot gift/debit card that I got from Wal*mart and my roommate said that they "almost threw this away until they realized what it was".... this whole scenario is the reason why I believe my order got mistakenly thrown away.  

On another note: I got to get my own place asap...because I personally feel this is ridiculous. 

What a bummer.  I did receive my Attitude order but really was looking forward to some NB genetics...

This isn't my intention to give PeakBC a bad rap because it shouldn't be their fault that my mailing address is apparently not safe...maybe I will try with the g/f's current addy with another order.  I just wanted to do all this before I move out considering that sometimes it could take awhile to receive this kind of thing...


----------

